# I want this to work but it stresses me out more



## Snail

I have been going to Hypnotherapy for 6 weeks and trying to do the tapes everyday. However, it stresses me out more. I'm finding it so difficult to relax. Often I end up having to stop the tapes half way through because I feel like throwing my chair across the room. Afterwards I have to be alone for hours because I am so tense.I have read so much positive feedback on this forum. I think it may be because I am sensitive to noise and closing my eyes whilst there is a voice makes me more tense.If anyone has any advice they could give me please do. i'M 24 and have had IBS my whole life. I want this work so badly- but I find it so hard to relax I really hope that this post doesn't put anyone off from trying hypnotherapy as it would seem I am in the minority... as there are so many positive comments on this forum.Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Well there are about 30% of people who don't get better with hypnotherapy in the clinical trials, so it is true it isn't for everyone. It would be nice to find something that is 100% but that just isn't possible with human beings. Could you try just having a soft focus rather than closing your eyes, just leave them partly open but don't let them focus on anything. Often people just look down at the floor, but don't try to focus on the flooring. A lot of people who do mindfulness meditation don't like doing it with closed eyes and that is an option that can be used for those people.Often that wanting it to work so badly (in mindfulness work they call it striving) can make it hard to relax. The more you strive to be relaxed the tenser you get.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

I see you are in Manchester, UK - so I am assuming you are seeing a therapist connected with Dr. Whorwell's protocol - or are you seeing Michael Mahoney in Warrington? Though he does not suggest listening to sessions every day with his protocol. The very first thing you should do is: TELL your hypnotherapist just what you have posted here and be very honest about it. He or she will provide you with options as they will have patients who may have experienced this also.However, to give you some "possible" insights - remember, this is just a self-help BB, and we can't know for sure through cyber-space, so take these thoughts as just possibilities, but get your final answers personally from your actual therapist.It could be a combination of many things - 1. As BQ mentions, about 25% of individuals in the general population do not respond to hypnosis, and you may be one of them. Again, ask your 2. You may have some discord with the hypnotherapist in that their voice may remind you of someone you have issues with, or it just for some reason is not soothing to you personally, or you may be linking the voice or situation as being unpleasant as it is connected to your symptoms.3. If listening to the sessions make you want to throw the chair across the room, you may have some other issues going on - the IBS may be making you upset, which is understandable, but certainly, a protocol that is supposed to get you relaxed is doing the very opposite. You could be fighting it because it feels "foreign" to you.If you ARE doing Michael's protocol, then please do contact him ASAP via phone or email - or you can PM me and I will get in touch with him for you. If you are doing another protocol, then contact that therapist as mentioned - this goes beyond anything we can do to help you on a message board... all the best.


----------



## Fiona 123

HiI am having the same Hypnotherapy as you My therapist is will fowler. I know what you mean about voice of the therapist. I am fortunate that wills voice does not annoy me most of the time, but If I am stressed and put the CD on, wills voice does irritate me. I have told him this, and He says not to listen to it, and put relaxing music on, which I do, and this works.You must tell the therapist how you feel. I get on with will, perhaps you could change therapist?. I have seen a lady there, and she buggs me..Fiona


----------



## cw_2009

are you doing the ibs audio cds.. or seeing therapist??


----------



## cookies4marilyn

I believe both of these persons are seeing a personal therapist, and using the CDs that this therapist has provided. This is a different protocol than the IBS audio program.This is NOT a typical reaction to hypnotherapy, and again, as mentioned, it should be reported to the therapist providing the sessions. It cannot be resolved through a message board.Hope you got it resolved!


----------



## Fiona 123

cookies4marilyn said:


> I believe both of these persons are seeing a personal therapist, and using the CDs that this therapist has provided. This is a different protocol than the IBS audio program.This is NOT a typical reaction to hypnotherapy, and again, as mentioned, it should be reported to the therapist providing the sessions. It cannot be resolved through a message board.Hope you got it resolved!


----------



## Fiona 123

I am seeing a therapist under Prof Whorwell, who is excellent .I listen to his CD every night, and it does help. I have but not used M Mahoney, and will not being so selling it.I had to leave a job because I found it stressful, but have now got another job, so hopefully I can keep this one.keep up with it. xxFiona[/quote]


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Fiona - if you have not yet sold your program, why dont you contact Michael's office and explain the situation to them - healthyaudio.com contact page, or call them since you are in the UK. If you have not broken the shrink wrap, you can get your money back, if the wrap is broken, they may be able to work something out for you. All the best to you Fiona - I hope you are doing better and better soon!







xx


----------

